# Got me an Old Glory!!



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

This is going to be my new foam killer!! '05 Bowtech Old glory, 60lbs, 80% let off, 27" draw, Trophy Taker Shakey hunter rest, 11" AEP stabilizer, Sword sight.  This without a doubt, the smoothest, most accurate bow I've ever owned yet!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Heres one of the Old glory and my '03 Patriot Dually. :!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Very nice! How do you like the shakey taker rest. I was thinking about putting one on my bow as soon as I tag my last doe, lol.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

They are a great rest! Very solid and easily adjustable, to be honest, once you get it dialed it, you wont have to move it again. Its good for hunting and 3-D. Get one, you wont be sorry!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

AFter you shoot your new bow for a while, could I trouble you to post some stats on it. Set up, FPS, arrows, broadheads etc. I am upgrading my bow this year and am currently tossed between Bowtech and Matthews. Thanks in advance. 
I have shot a Matthews and was amazed at its speed, smoothness and accuracy. I have not shot a Bowtech and am looking for some first hand input. BD


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

You may want to look at a Diomand as well. These are made by Bowtech and seem to be more affordable. I have their lower-end model and it shoots quiter and just as quick as my buddie's Mathew's Switchback.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Bigdawg, the only thing I left out of my original post was my arrows, which are Easton Axis 400 with a Muzzy 90gr 4 blade B.head. They weigh right in the neighborhood of 400grs. The other arrows I use are Goldtip X-cutters, cut at 27" with 65gr target tips, I use those for 3-D, and Indoor "spots". I'm not sure on the speed yet as I haven't chronied it yet, but I think the Birth Certificate said 308-316 fps @ 60lbs, and I believe @ 30" draw. At my draw (27.5"), I'm prolly in the 280's somewhere. Before you buy the Matthews, which from what I hear is a fine bow, do yourself a favor and shoot a BowTech, and then decide. If your into speed, shoot an Allegiance and tell me what you think. This years BowTechs have a "smooth" and a "speed" module for each bow to cater to the shooters personal preferance. I shot the '06 Allegiance, Old Glory and Tribute, all with the "smooth" mod, and I can't say enough about them! But really, try them for yourself. Good luck!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Also, to add to Crankus post, look into the Diamond Liberty. This was an awesome bow when Bowtech offered it in thier main line, and the '06 Diamond version is just as good. Its a single cam, and has 80% let off, with good speed and smoothness thats hard to beat. Try that one out too. (I better stop before you guys start thinking I work for BowTech!!)


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

I appreciate the input. I'm not in a huge rush to buy, but wanted some input before I go looking. I've really never been a huge speed freak when it comes to bows. The more I research and watch shows on ESPN, It seems more and more bows are getting up to 320 to 330FPS. I guess the older I get, speed may be a better friend than I once thought. I believe Chuck Adams said, "fast bows are for hunters who aren't comfortable judging accurate distances to target." Apart from this argument and I guess better penetration, less likely to "string jump" which I haven't had a problem with even using my "old school" Browning (which is slower than a cap gun!!). Can you guys help me with pros and cons of getting a "fast" bow? Thanks in advance......BD


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Fast dosen't always mean better penatration. if your shooting a light arrow to get more speed, your penatration will be less than with a heavy arrow. As far as a deer jumping your string, there isn't a bow made that is faster than a deer! My Patriot Dually is one of those bows that you mention that is in that 320-330 catagory, and I've had more than one deer get out of the way! The pros of having a fast bow is just what you said, it make yardage estimations less critical, you have more of a margin of error. Now the bad part about speed bows. They can be hard to tune, and if you have any flaws in your shooting form, you will notice it big-time as opposed to a slower bow. Also, some speed bows just can't be made quiet. My Dually was one of the hardest bows I've ever had to quiet down, its not "whisper" quiet and it never will be, and thats a trade off for the speed. One more thing, most speed bows out there preform best with 65% let off as opposed to 75% or higher, which makes holding them for that extra second or two while that buck gives you that perfect shot, a little harder. Hope this helps.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Great info, I'm still looking a quite few right now. Actually getting ready to head over to Gander Mountain.....  BD


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Speed is good, quietness is better.......like Fishpro said you won't be faster than the deer. To do that you'd have to be faster than the speed of sound, which in turn would cause a sonic boom and clear the woods anyway. 
Try them all and go with what is comfortable with you. I have a couple of friends that shoot Mathews and will swear by them, I am still shooting my 14 yr old High Country Safari (just can't give up the $1200 when mine still kills). Not to mention that I have a harder time finding bows that fit a 31 inch draw. One day I will give myself a present and I will probably go with the Mathews, but I will try a few out first. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

i like the wisker biscut arrow rest for deer hunting


----------

